# White Cabinet Peeling/bubbling



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Pretty much since I got my Outback I have noticed some of the white laminet bubbling or peeling in certain areas. Some places it looks like it is bunched up and others it is actually coming apart from the wood. I know this is some what common but what can be done about it. My trailer is still under warranty, is this a warranty issue? Can they do anything about it without making it worse? Any home remedies? Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Warranty, yes. On mine they replaced a few pieces of wood with new and I have not had any more issues.

John


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Definitely warranty.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

As said earlier , it is warranty work and we had the same issues and my dealer basically cut out the offending spots and patched it with what it is ; contact paper . The seams look real nice ; NOT ! Along the door side it did it at the entry edge of the stove / counter , the dealer said they would have to remove everthing on that wall to fix ; all cabinets upper and lower , stove / oven and the dinette . At this point I was already irritated about other warranty fixes they had attempted , told them just to leave it be ! This is well known to the dealer , mine knew exactly where to look for the trouble spots , some I had not even noticed . Good Luck on this issue .


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan V said:


> As said earlier , it is warranty work and we had the same issues and my dealer basically cut out the offending spots and patched it with what it is ; contact paper . The seams look real nice ; NOT ! Along the door side it did it at the entry edge of the stove / counter , the dealer said they would have to remove everthing on that wall to fix ; all cabinets upper and lower , stove / oven and the dinette . At this point I was already irritated about other warranty fixes they had attempted , told them just to leave it be ! This is well known to the dealer , mine knew exactly where to look for the trouble spots , some I had not even noticed . Good Luck on this issue .


This is what I worry about. I can live with it but would prefer to get it fixed. If they are going to do more damage then I will not bother. I will can and see what they say.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Just called and they would have to replace the cabinets. Since I have only had my TT for a few months I am going to wait to see if any other spots appear. Maybe I can bundle it with another warranty problem down the road.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Replace the cabinets?? Are the faces themselves starting to bubble?
On ours it was just mainly the trim around the fridge, and those pieces were cut out and replaced.
I thought maybe you could try heating the not so severe areas with a hair dryer and see if you can get it to smooth out and re-stick for the time being...


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

We never (knock on wood ) had a problem with the cabinets , just the walls where anything was attached to them , as mentioned around cabinets , furnace , fridge and the like .


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I will post some pics after my Pismo Beach trip next week.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> I will post some pics after my Pismo Beach trip next week.


Is this the place where people try to pull anything with wheels onto the beach, usually with the wrong tv. I've seen some pretty crazy videos of people pulling campers, rv's, and trailers loaded with atv's on youtube and if I remember correctly it was at Pismo Beach.
BTW I've had several pieces of trim with the same problem but decided to let it be. It hasen't gotten any worse and no other pieces have peeled.

Have fun at the beach.

Brad


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I will post some pics after my Pismo Beach trip next week.


Is this the place where people try to pull anything with wheels onto the beach, usually with the wrong tv. I've seen some pretty crazy videos of people pulling campers, rv's, and trailers loaded with atv's on youtube and if I remember correctly it was at Pismo Beach.
BTW I've had several pieces of trim with the same problem but decided to let it be. It hasen't gotten any worse and no other pieces have peeled.

Have fun at the beach.

Brad
[/quote]

Yeah, but we are not staying on the beach. We are staying at a state camp ground. I have stayed on the beach and it is a blast. Their are some idiots out there.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

According to Keystone they have fixed this problem. Hmmmm







If they are willing to replace the cabinets.........#$%@!! Let them replace them. Who is to say that down the road you won't have more problems. Enjoy your travels but I say have them replaced befor the end of the warranty.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jtbmoore said:


> Just called and they would have to replace the cabinets. Since I have only had my TT for a few months I am going to wait to see if any other spots appear. *Maybe I can bundle it with another warranty problem down the road*.


That is a good idea...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Dawn, it does work by heating it up and smoothing it out with a wood dow. I did a couple of places where it was bunching up mosty around the refrige. The problem is you have to be really careful as to how much heat you put on it and not to press to hard. Ok I will admit it yes I now have one spot that is a little smoother and discolored more than the surrounding areas. I stopped smoothing after that corner and just decided to live with it. Kirk


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are some pics'


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine were similar. Dealer repaired, I never asked how. Looked perfect when I picked TT up.

John


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

jtbmoore- We have the same thing on our fridge and looks just like your picture shows. I think that we will live with it. I know it's there, but I am sure that no one else can tell.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

jtbmoore,
Are you sure you weren't in my camper taking those pic's ? I took the 5'er in for warranty work near the end of my first year and one of the things they were supposed to fix were all the gaps and wrinkles in the white trim. I think they fixed one and it had been "painted" instead of replacing the white material. Just glad now that I opted to live with the bubbled wall beside the head of the bed. I can only see it when lying down on the bed. I was afraid of them tearing out the wall to replace it and making a bigger mess and having leak problems down the road.

Good luck with whichever direction you choose to go.


----------

